# Father and kids



## aperes1971 (Mar 22, 2016)

Looking for a lease South Georgia preferably off i16. I take my son once in a while when I can and family out of hunting season . But Usually it's just me. Contact me at alex@dadetechsilutions.com.


----------



## RLykens (May 8, 2016)

I have a club with openings. In liberty county near midway. 980 acres of planted pines and 2 hard wood bottoms. Very kid friendly it's the place I've taught my 7 year old to hunt and she has been very successful. $750 a year dues with a few work days. Pm me if interested. Deer, turkey, small game.


----------



## kenneth87 (Jun 7, 2016)

*hunting club*

lookin to start a club in pike co if interested 163 acres lookin for five members total


----------

